# SSHFS always frozen

## zyko

I have a server and I want to mount one of its folders into my local desktop machine and into laptop. So far, everything works. 

My /etc/fstab:

```
harry@fake.ip.adress:/home/sshfs /home/harry/kvmsshfs fuse.sshfs _netdev,reconnect,user,idmap=user,identityfile=/home/harry/.ssh/id_rsa,allow_other,default_permissions,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0

```

Now on my laptop, this mostly works. Sometimes it freezes up, but only seldomly and it doesn't bug me that much.

On my desktop computer however, this damn sshfs is down and frozen 75% of the time and it also locks up my file manager. It may take hours until it's accessible again.

What can I do to fix it?

Thank you & sincerely yours

zyko

----------

## JeroenMathon

Could it be that your sshfs's ssh tunnel was broken?

SSH tempts to freeze and become responsive when its tunnel has been broken by a network interrupt or loss of connection.

Can you check if your computer and the server have a stable connection?

----------

